# Discord und TS übertragen auch PC Sounds



## Bruklin (18. August 2017)

*Discord und TS übertragen auch PC Sounds*

Servus,

ich hab schon längers das Problem das Discord und TS nicht nur meinen Mikrofonsound überträgt, sondern auch alle anderen Sound von meinem PC.
Dies geschieht auch wenn ich das Mikrofon abstecke...
Der Balken neben Sound/Aufnahmegeräte/Mikrofon schlägt nur aus wenn ich Spreche.

Benutzt Win 10 und habe ein Tischmikrofon was über ein Mischpult in den PC (Soundkarte Creative Sound Blaster Z) über geht. Zum Hören benutzte ich geschlossene Kopfhörer.

Veruscht habe ich bereits:
-Soundtreiber neu installiert
-Soundtreiber nach Einstellungen durchgeschaut und Optionen deaktiviert/aktiviert
-Verschiedene Aufnahmequellen verwendet (Headset, Webcam)
-Windows Einstellungen durchgesehen
-Stereomix deaktiviert/aktiviert und dann stummgeschalten
-Unter Abhören die Funktion "Gerät als Wiedergabequelle verwenden" aktiviert und Stumm geschalten
-Programme die auf den Sound zugreifen könnten deinstalliert
-Mikrofonsound mit Audacity aufgenommen und festgestellt dass dort auch PC Sounds sehr, sehr leise aufgenommen werden, obwohl Mikrofon ausgeschalten ist.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee wo ich suchen könnte oder hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?


Gruß Bruklin


----------



## EmoJack (22. August 2017)

*AW: Discord und TS übertragen auch PC Sounds*

Geht der sound nach "draussen" zum Kopfhörer auch nochmal über das mischpult? 
Vielleicht gibt es da probleme, dass die Kanäle nicht sauber voneinander getrennt sind?


----------

